# Hurricane Season



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2014)

Tropical Storm Arthur is expected to make the 4th damp around the NYC area.

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2014)

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/weather...-hurricane-warnings-place-along-coast-n147101

As Arthur Grows Stronger, Hurricane Warnings in Place Along Coast

As Tropical Storm Arthur steadily moved north along the East Coast Wednesday, gathering strength and nearing hurricane force, several warnings were in place across North Carolina and residents of one barrier island in the Outer Banks were ordered to evacuate. Arthur is expected to become a Category 1 hurricane by Thursday, according to The Weather Channel, and hit the coast the hardest late Thursday into Friday. 

Arthur has already registered maximum winds of 70 mph. Hurricane warnings covered four counties: Carteret, Onslow, Dare and Hyde. Dare County emergency officials ordered a mandatory evacuation of Hatteras Island in the Outer Banks scheduled to begin at 5 a.m. Thursday. 

"Coastal areas will likely see periods of heavy rains and gusty winds Thursday and Friday," Pamela Walker of the North Carolina Department of Public Safety said in a statement. "Coastal flooding, dangerous rip currents, heavy surf, and moderate beach erosion are also expected." 

Late Friday or early Saturday, Arthur is expected to make its closest approach to Massachusetts' Cape Cod, Martha's Vineyard, and Nantucket Island.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2014)

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/weather/tropical-storm-bertha-takes-aim-bahamas-turks-caicos-n171456

Tropical Storm Bertha Takes Aim at Bahamas, Turks and Caicos

SAN JUAN, Puerto Rico - Tropical Storm Bertha aimed for the Bahamas and the Turks and Caicos islands early Sunday as its heavy rains and wind led to the cancellation of flights and caused power outages in parts of the Caribbean. The storm had maximum sustained winds of 45 mph (75 kph), and slow strengthening was expected by Monday. Bertha was centered 70 miles (110 kilometers) east-southeast of Puerto Plata in the Dominican Republic and was moving northwest at 22 mph (35 kph) late Saturday night. Tropical storm warnings were in effect for the southeastern Bahamas and the Turks and Caicos Islands. A tropical storm watch was in effect for the central Bahamas. 

Bertha clipped the Dominican Republic's northeast coast late Saturday after passing just southwest of Puerto Rico earlier that day, dropping between 3 to 5 inches (8-13 centimeters) of rain, with isolated amounts of up to 8 inches (20 centimeters). Rescue crews traveled to the country's east and northeast regions to help with evacuations if needed, while authorities banned vessels from operating along the country's east coast, which is popular with tourists.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 3, 2014)

Its raining in cali!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2014)

Is Maniclion ok? I heard that Hawaii had not had a hurricane in over 20 years and now the 1 - 2 punch.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 9, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Is Maniclion ok? I heard that Hawaii had not had a hurricane in over 20 years and now the 1 - 2 punch.



Yep, Iselle skirted south from Oahu and Julio is supposed to veer north.  Just lots of wind and rain.  It's messing up my late morning tanning meditation ritual though, damn South Amer. immigrants...


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2014)

Good to hear it's no biggie. No film crews making short clips for the Godzilla sequel.


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2015)

Tropical Storm Ana making landfall in the Carolinas. The season officially starts June 1. Not a good sign.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2015)

Hurricane Danny is currently a Category 3 storm.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 16, 2016)

Last hurricane season was pretty weak for the east coast. Perhaps not this year: La nina conditions are possible.

https://www.climate.gov/news-features/blogs/enso/april-2016-el-niñola-niña-update-what-goes-…


----------

